# First Blue



## FalkenFisch (27. April 2007)

Mauritius ist ja bekanntlich immer eine Reise wert. Vor Allem, wenn es darum geht, einen schönen und entspannten Familienurlaub in ansprechender Atmosphäre zu verbringen.

Ich kannte die Insel bereits aus 2003, wo ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte bereits eine Woche dort verbringen durfte. Unsere Tochter war damals bei Oma und Opa, diesmal "durfte" sie mit.

Aber, Familienurlaub hin oder her, so ganz ohne Angeln geht es natürlich nicht. Zwei Ausfahrten waren O.K.. Es gibt vom Hotel organisierte "full day Big Game fishing Trips" für 29.000,-- Rupies (ca. € 700). Am Strand bei den fliegenden Händlern liegt der Preis dann nur noch bei 16.000,-- Rupies (ca.€ 380). Da ich aber in beiden Fällen die Katze im Sack buchen müsste, habe ich mal vorher hier im Board ein wenig herumgefragt.

An dieser Stelle nochmals herzlichen Dank an Reinhold alias "Marlin1", der mich umfangreich mit email-Adressen, Namen und Telefonnummer ausstattete. Derart präpariert war es dann kein Problem, ein gutes Boot zu einem "vernünftigen" Preis zu chartern. Telefonisch war dann schnell die "Romulus2" zum Kurs von 11.000,-- Rupies gebucht (ca. € 260).

Da für die meisten Angler die Zeit zwischen den Ausfahrten zur Großwildjagd ja in der Regel immer zumindest viele Monate beträgt, steigt die Vorfreude dann, wenn es dann endlich wieder losgehen soll, immer rasant an. Das Taxi wartete überpünktlich bereits vor dem Hotel und es ging los. Am Pier angekommen, lag dort bereits die "Albacore2" und wartete auf Gäste. Meine Romulus kam dann kurze Zeit später und die Ausfahrt begann.


http://img99.*ih.us/img99/7818/day11va7.jpg

Endlich mal wieder auf dem tiefblauen Meer!!! Ist doch immer wieder ein tolles Gefühl. Das Wetter war bedeckt, was zum Fischen vorteilhaft sein sollte und es fielen sogar ein paar Tropfen Regen.

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/8458/day12ha7.jpg

Nach ca. 1 1/2 Stunden hatten wir den ersten größeren Vogelschwarm ausfindig gemacht und versuchten nun, unsere Lures zu der Zeit an die Stelle geschleppt zu bekommen, wo die Vögel gerade ins Wasser stießen. Gar nicht so einfach, aber die Crew hat ja ein wenig Übung darin, an der Flugrichtung der Vögel die Zugrichtung der Fische darunter abzulesen. Nach 15 Minuten "Balletteinlage" war dann auch eine der kleineren Ruten krumm. Die Bremse allerdings blieb ruhig, also ein kleiner Fisch. Wie vermutet hing dann ein kleiner Bonito am Haken, der sich dann zu allem Überfluss auch noch kurz vor der Bootswand eigenständig und völlig ungefragt selbst releaste.

Nun ja, der erste Fischkontakt immerhin und der Tag war ja auch noch lang.

Als wir dann sehr pünktlich um 16:00 Uhr wieder am Steg anlegten, war dies jedoch auch der einzige Fischkontakt des Tages geblieben.

Also musste die zweite Ausfahrt besser werden! Gleich auf dem Boot noch wurde der nächste Trip verabredet und erneut ging es dann einige Tage später morgens per Taxi zum Pier. Wieder lag die Albacore2 zuerst am Steg und stach mit Gästen in See, ich folgt mit der Romulus2 10 Minuen später.

[FONT=&quot]Das Wetter war diesmal besser. In den Hügeln und Bergen hingen noch ein paar Schauer . . .

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/3488/day21zv8.jpg

[/FONT]. . aber sonst war es diesmal fast wolkenlos und sonnig.

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/535/day22xy9.jpg

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/7900/day23rb4.jpg

Erneut stieg das Jagdfieber. Wie üblich saß der Captain am Steuer und der Mate ein Stockwerk höher "im Ausguck". Wir suchten Vögel oder andere Anzeichen für Fisch, diesmal aber war nichts zu sehen. Es war sonnig und warm, ca. 2,5 - 3,0 Meter Dünung und alles ruhig und friedlich, beinahe schläfrig. Ohnehin könnte man ja manchmal glauben, die Crew holt bei diesen Ausfahrten den Schlaf nach, den sie die Nacht zuvor in der Bar nicht bekommen hat. Aber weit gefehlt. Obwohl ja häufig stundenlang nicht passiert, meldet der Ausguck immer wieder per Klopfzeichen dem unter ihm steuernden Captain Richtungsänderungen und Beobachtungen.

Plötzlich, so gegen 09:30 Uhr, kam dann der Ausguck irgendwie recht hektisch die Leiter heruntergestiegen, die Augen auf einen imaginären Punkt, irgendwo im tiefen Blau hinter dem Boot fixiert.

Und dann sprang plötzlich ein Blue Marlin von Rechts "ins Bild"! Da habe ich ihn dann auch gesehen! Der Ruhepuls von 60 verdreifachte sich binnen Sekunden. Die linke Rute im Chair war krumm und die Rolle knarrte. Etwas mehr Gas um den Haken sicher im Fischmaul zu halten und den Fisch schnell aus dem Bereich der restlichen Schnüre zu bekommen. Wir holten so schnell es ging alle verbleibenden Lures ins Boot. Ich saß im Chair und der Marlin schlug so ca. 100 Meter hinter dem Boot das Meer schaumig. Der Haken saß scheinbar fest und der Drill begann. 

Bereits beim Sprung war zu erkennen, dass dies ein eher kleiner Fisch war. Allerdings war ich bisher auch "nur" Sailfische an 30er Gerät gewöhnt. Und hier war dann doch mehr Zug auf der Schnur! Der Drill war dann natürlich am 130er Geschirr in der Tat eher einseitig. Hauptsache der Haken sitzt gut, passieren kann ja immer was. Der Harness war allerdings nicht so richtig auf meine Größe eingestellt, so dass ich den Fisch so zwar halten, aber nicht pumpen und kurbeln konnte, da die Rute zu tief hing. Also musste es ohne gehen. Nach der ersten langen Flucht nach dem Strike lies sich der Fisch mit ständigem Druck gut Richtung Boot führen. In Bootsnähe gab er dann noch mal alles und versucht, den Haken im Sprung abzuschütteln. Erneut ein Bild, dass ich noch immer vor Augen habe. Aber auch dieser "kritische" Augenblick ging vorüber, ohne dass der Haken ausschlitzte. Weitere 2-3 Mal schwamm der Fisch hinter dem Boot hin und her und war nun bereits gut zu sehen. Dann griff der Mate den Leader und der Fisch kam ins Boot.

Alles gut gegangen! Da liegt er nun, mein erster Blue!

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/4239/m1cz0.jpg

Kein Riese, aber mein erster!

Dann wurden alle Ruten erneut klar gemacht und die Lures verschwanden wieder im tiefen Blau. Wir fanden dann noch einige Vogelschwärme und versuchten unser Glück darunter. Mit uns mehrere andere Boote, unter ihnen auch die Albacore2. Dieser gelang es dann, punktgenau die Lures dort zu haben, wo die Vögel gerade ins Wasser stürzten. Den Strike konnten wir gut beobachten. Wir gingen hier erneut leer aus.

Dann ging es so langsam zurück in den Hafen. Diesmal mit Flagge! Am Pier waren wir dann die ersten und luden unseren Fang aus. Wenig später machte auch die Albacor2 fest, der Strike entpuppte sich als 12KG Bonito. Das war aber auch deren einziger Fisch.

Zwischenzeitlich wurde der Marlin dann fürs Wiegen fertig gemacht

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/8673/m2sc1.jpg

http://img412.*ih.us/img412/4686/m3sk7.jpg

Und dann schließlich das Abschlussfoto

http://img99.*ih.us/img99/8394/m4fj1.jpg

Der Fisch wurde dann nach den Fotos sofort ausgenommen, in Scheiben geschnitten und zum Räuchern fertig gemacht. Smoked Marlin hatte ich schon mehrmals im Hotel genossen, da gibt es wirklich schlimmeres.

Die letzten Tage des Urlaubes habe ich dann noch etwas entspannter genießen können.

Nun ja, der Anfang ist gemacht und das "Eis gebrochen". Voller Vorfreude sehe ich jetzt meinem nächsten und dann hoffentlich deutlich größeren Marlin entgegen.

Man muß ja noch Ziele haben . . .


----------



## Leif (27. April 2007)

*AW: First Blue*

Hui,

Petri heil,

schöner bericht und Fisch.


----------



## Marlin1 (27. April 2007)

*AW: First Blue*

Glückwunsch auch nochmals von mir !

Danke für den schönen Bericht, auch ein schöner Fisch, für den ersten doch absolut aktzeptabel !

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Leif (27. April 2007)

*AW: First Blue*

Hallo,

wurde den wärend deines urlaubes noch mehr gefangen?


----------



## @dr! (27. April 2007)

*AW: First Blue*

hi! 
auch von mir glückwunsch... toller bericht und gute fotos


----------



## Sailfisch (27. April 2007)

*AW: First Blue*

Glückwunsch zu Deinem ersten Marlin und zu diesem schönen Bericht nebst toller Fotos! #6 #6 #6 

Ich denke es ist auch gar nicht so tragisch, dass es nicht gleich ein Grander war. Man muss ja schließlich auch noch Ziele haben... :m


----------



## Tortugaf (28. April 2007)

*AW: First Blue*

Glueckwunsch!!!Schoenes Boot;schoener Fisch,schoener Ort u.so hoffe ich auch ein super Urlaub. g.tortugaf


----------



## Dogtoothtuna (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue*

Glückwunsch!

Nice fish...!
Bestimmt ein ICE am Haken...auch ein toller Bericht dazu.
Bis dann dog...


----------



## saily (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue*

Hallo FalkenFisch,

nochmal Glückwunsch zum ersten Blue. Dein Bericht mit den vielen Fotos ist dir echt gut gelungen!!

Bin aus Kapverdistan zurück - Bericht folgt! Werde aber keine so guten Fotos liefern können...  

Tight Lines

Franz


----------



## Marlin1 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue*

Ex Marlin Hofer !!! #6 #6 

So, so, da bin ich ja mal gespannt !! 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## marlin2304 (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: First Blue*

Hallo FalkenFisch,
schöner Bericht, schöne Fotos und Glückwunsch zum Blauen!

Gruß Marlin


----------

